# Casablanca Golf Mesquite NV



## ABGolf58 (Apr 28, 2012)

I recently played the Casablanca Golf Course in Mesquite NV.. I wrote about my experience here Golf Casablanca Resort Mesquite Nevada
If you have played Casablanca before, share you experience at he bottom of the linked page.


*Redirection link removed-Please post the body of your article here. Golf Forum Staff*


----------



## golferlocal225 (Feb 4, 2013)

Casablanca Golf Course is really serene and lovely place for golfing.


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

The course was in great shape, both greens and fairways.


----------

